# Shilgey's



## Bluedog (Feb 1, 2011)

Do I prepare for the MD depth part in US units or SI units? Could somebody please let me know the exact name and edition of shigley's with system of units.


----------



## MadDawg (Feb 1, 2011)

Bluedog said:


> Do I prepare for the MD depth part in US units or SI units?


Yes. (not trying to be a smart @$$, it's just that US and SI units are both on the test, as it states on the NCEES outline)


----------



## JHood (Feb 1, 2011)

MadDawg said:


> Bluedog said:
> 
> 
> > Do I prepare for the MD depth part in US units or SI units?
> ...


English. Although NCEES will test in ENG and SI, you will benefit more by studying in ENG units.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2011)

No. You'd benefit more by doing both BECAUSE, either way, you're working the problems in the exact same manner BUT you're becoming familiar with different unit types. One can be familiar with HOW to solve a problem, but if the units get you flustered, you could be F*CKED at game time.


----------



## MadDawg (Feb 1, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> No. You'd benefit more by doing both BECAUSE, either way, you're working the problems in the exact same manner BUT you're becoming familiar with different unit types. One can be familiar with HOW to solve a problem, but if the units get you flustered, you could be F*CKED at game time.



yeah, I somehow imagined that I read somewhere that the PE exam was only in english units and studied accordingly, only to waste time trying to find SI unit conversions during the exam.


----------

